# Introducing the kittens to the dogs



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry, I have no tips for you. I usually just let my dogs around them from day one and no issues arise (except for overprotective moms in the past). With my bottle fed kittens last year the Tpoos wanted nothing to do with them for a while. Once they got older and would play the Tpoos absolutely loved them! They played all the time. With this litter I was nervous at first because of the experiences in the past with over protective moms attacking my Tpoos but this mom had absolutely no issue with them, so they were around the kittens at 3-4 days old. My Tpoos are also very used to many different animals coming around here so they know they have to be kind. I would just do slow interactions. First with no allowable contact so they both understand they are safe and then once they are confident in that stage and both know how to behave slowly allow short periods of contact. Then just go up from there.


----------

